# Very excited to be here.



## airbil (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello,
I guess I am a "car guy" 




That said, I had recently acquired from a local charity bike sale what cleaned up to be this fine Bianchi San Remo for $100:



Today I am very psyched to have won this 60's Bianchi with what looks to be some great detailing:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300231472713&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020
I may need some advice on how to get this back on the road.  For some odd reason I get a charge out of cleaning old mechanicals up and making them work again.  Go figure.
I am and have been a marathon runner and perhaps this sudden race bike fetish can bring together my penchant for go fast cars and (what I imagine to be) go fast running.
Anyway, hello!


----------



## sam (Jun 17, 2008)

That Bianchi is over the top! Love their intergrated head sets.That bike will need a set of tubular tires.I see it came with an extra set of wheels too.Great bike!I was just reading today of a ride ---Houston to N.O. 500 miles in 5 days!


----------



## airbil (Jun 18, 2008)

sam said:


> That Bianchi is over the top! Love their intergrated head sets.That bike will need a set of tubular tires.I see it came with an extra set of wheels too.Great bike!I was just reading today of a ride ---Houston to N.O. 500 miles in 5 days!




Thanks for the feedback Sam!  
Can't wait to get my hands on the old Specialissima... with some added tires  
Appears to be a 1965, one owner, well cared for ...similar to this:  http://www.43bikes.com/specialissima.html
Should be a trip back to the 60's  
I tried to talk myself out of it but just couldn't pass it up.  
At lease bikes take up way less space that cars.

ps
I also have the makings of a real road bike in progress but really dont know where to begin with bike events..  total noob starting without even a helmet yet.  I'm sure my FLBS can equip me, but where I do I learn about time trials etc?  
TIA!


----------



## sam (Jun 18, 2008)

The cabe is "mostly"ballooners not racing bikes
Try :   http://www.bikeforums.net/
Also come over and join:  http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bicycle_Restoration/

Also www.oldroads.com is a good site

Bikes take up twice the room of cars cause you'll buy too many...I know!!!---sam


----------



## johnnys55s (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice sam! this is a good site, seems a little slow with the muscle bike stuff , anyway welcome to the site!


----------



## bikedude (Jun 28, 2008)

*60s Bianchi Specialissima*

Nice find.  I do custom restorations and research.  Let me know if I can restore this model for you using the original parts.


----------

